# Creating Collections on Kindle



## silenceiseverything (Oct 8, 2010)

I just received my Kindle 3 Wi-fi unit (yay!), but I don't have wi-fi set up in my house just yet.  I was wondering if that was necessary in creating collections in the Kindle since the "Create New Collection" link isn't highlighted.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe you have to turn on the wireless and connect to Amazon at least once before you can start setting up collections. You can get your books by downloading them to your PC and transferring via USB but the collections will have to wait till you're in range of a Wi-Fi network. If you're not getting it at home for a while, you can try a public one such as at a library or a Starbucks or MacDonalds or similar places.


----------



## silenceiseverything (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Linjeakel!  I did what you suggested and headed to B&N.  After a few minutes of frustration, the Kindle finally connected to Wi-Fi network and I was able to create my collections.

Thanks for the welcome, Cobbie!  I will definitely head over to the Introductions thread.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

silenceiseverything said:


> Thanks Linjeakel! I did what you suggested and headed to B&N. After a few minutes of frustration, the Kindle finally connected to Wi-Fi network and I was able to create my collections.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Cobbie! I will definitely head over to the Introductions thread.


Oh good, I'm glad you were able to sort it out. Have fun with your new toy!


----------

